# husqvarna 141 fuel mix ratio



## ironridertim (Jan 27, 2008)

Was given a Husqvarna 141 chainsaw. No manual. Just need to know the oil/gas ratio.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You can download both the Operators Manual and IPL from their site:
http://www.usa.husqvarna.com
Customer Support
It calls for a 50:1 mix.
thanks,


----------



## ironridertim (Jan 27, 2008)

I looked for 2 hours for such a site on the web. Thanks so much for letting me know!! God bless you!

...........Tim


----------

